# aspiration



## alices (Mar 8, 2013)

I have an ER pt that had an abscess tooth the Dr states he anesthetiezed the gingival with huricanine lidocaine aspirated 2.5cc pus from Lt mandible, aspirated with 18 gauge needle syringe can I use the 41800? or should I use the unlisted 41899? any and all help is appreciated. I have outside coders that coded 64402 and no other procedure for this pt, and i just don't think that is correct..thank you, alice


----------



## kak6 (Mar 15, 2013)

10160 is the code for aspiration of abscess. 41800 is incision and draingae, however by poking with a needle is still making an incision so both may be correct, but i would use 10160 you decide


----------



## msekarinfo (Mar 16, 2013)

alices said:


> I have an ER pt that had an abscess tooth the Dr states he anesthetiezed the gingival with huricanine lidocaine aspirated 2.5cc pus from Lt mandible, aspirated with 18 gauge needle syringe can I use the 41800? or should I use the unlisted 41899? any and all help is appreciated. I have outside coders that coded 64402 and no other procedure for this pt, and i just don't think that is correct..thank you, alice




we've only one code for Puncture Aspiration 10160...
41800 is I & D so don't.......
41899 It's depends payers.......


----------



## alices (Mar 28, 2013)

*re-aspiration*

Thank you all, so I would be alright with the 10160? I just didn't think on that since it was inside the mouth..thanks again..alice


----------

